

Show HN: A basic project manager in C# - krapp

A little over a month ago, I asked HN what I should do as my final C# project last semester: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8062174<p>The one comment I got was good, but I decided to take the easy path because I couldn&#x27;t get Crystal Reports to play right with an Access database and InstallShield, and time was running out, so I opted for a project manager instead. Since I said I would show it to HN (even though almost no one noticed the thread) ... here it is.<p>It&#x27;s rudimentary and i&#x27;m in the process of rewriting it completely because despite its simplicity I do kind of like it.<p>When you create a project (with or without a deadline) you get a notepad (which is really a rich text editor which I never managed to add controls to) and a todo list... and that&#x27;s about it. You can add urls to the todo list and they will open in a browser. Everything works from a local Access database, but there is not even an attempt at securing the database.<p>I also removed Crystal Reports and the installer completely because I don&#x27;t like them and never could get them to work properly. This is essentially the first application I&#x27;ve actually completely designed and finished.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;kennethrapp&#x2F;projectmanager
======
sdernley
Congratulations on making something from start to finish. Hopefully it's the
first of many. Since you're rewriting it anyway, i'd consider moving away from
Access if I were you.

~~~
krapp
Thanks. I'm using SQLite for the rebuild.

